# Beetle traps



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

Would using corex beetle traps using boric acid and sealed with Crisco be considered a treatment? Would it constitute an apiary that uses chemicals? I ask because SHB traps are excluded in the TF FAQ's but the use of this chemical and Crisco (even though it's not a grease patty) has me wondering. It also has me wondering on the chemical use side since the chemical only comes in contact with any beetles that enter the trap and not the bees. Thanks for this forum and the feedback!


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I could be totally wrong here, but it is my understanding that the beetle traps are not considered treatments because they are not used on the bees, only on the beetles. For example, FGMO when sprayed in the hive is being used to kill varroa and that affects the bees. When it is placed in a trap, it only affects the beetles because the bees do not come in contact with it. So the first usage IS a treatment while the second is NOT.

Like I said, that is my understanding, but that doesn't mean I am right. PM Solomon Parker if you want a definitive answer and not just an opinion regarding what does or does not constitute a treatment on this forum. Also be aware that the definition of treatment-free can vary by what authority you are dealing with. Certified organic has one definition and certified all-natural yet another, I believe, and neither necessarily jibe 100% with the definition here.


Rusty


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't have any problem with beetle traps. I'd suggest posting in the Pests and Diseases forum if you want the broadest variety of answers about them.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

Solomon Parker said:


> I don't have any problem with beetle traps. I'd suggest posting in the Pests and Diseases forum if you want the broadest variety of answers about them.


Okay, thanks, Solomon!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is a section of the Certified Naturally Grown (CNG) Standard: permitted - "In-Hive beetle traps (Freeman, Hood, West, Beetle Jail, AJ's beetle eater, Cutt's better beetle blaster, etc) containing food-grade mineral oil (FGMO), vegetable oil or apple cider vinegar. Diatomaceous earth in Freeman traps. In-Hive traps containing a mixture of ground-up crickets and boric acid, as long as bees are prevented from direct exposure by a small entrance size to the interior of the trap. External beetle traps [Appendix III]. Heat Lamp, sand, and water traps in honey house extraction areas. Nematode soil treatment with Heterorhabditis indica." prohibited - "Coumaphos (CheckMite+) and Hydramethylnon or Fipronil (Max Force Gel roach bait), even when bees are prevented from direct exposure (such as with various traps). Permethrin (Guardstar) yard drench." From Handbook for Natural Beekeeping, Second Edition. Please note that the CNG standards also include required and recommended sections, that are omitted here because of space considerations.

For more information on CNG and the CNG Standards, contact Certified Naturally Grown, 540 President Street, Third Floor, Brooklyn, NY 11215. www.naturallygrown.org (845) 687-2058.

Disclosure: My operation is not CNG Certified - I have not sought, nor do I plan to seek certification.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Here is a section of the Certified Naturally Grown (CNG) Standard: permitted - "In-Hive beetle traps ... "


Andrew, LOL! I'd just found that and printed out the handbook before I read this post. Great minds. Thanks for passing this along, though. Their listing, as well as the FAQ's and discussions here, are especially helpful.


----------

